# Bosa, Brutus & Wide Boy are Back!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Been out getting some deer pictures! Awesome to see these guys back this year! I found Bosa's right side shed & won 1st Place/Best of Show for a single shed, back in March, at the Ohio Deer Expo! It was officially measured at 88 & 3/8" of hard bone and he's even bigger this year! I also found both of Brutus' sheds!


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Wide boy is a bruiser. Nice deer you have there


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome deer.....buddies have one named Brutus they have been chasing.....wish I could post a pic of him hes even bigger than those giants u just posted! Goodluck this year!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice to see they made it. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I have been hoping and wondering when/if you were going to start posting some new pics. Loved following all of them last year. Keep em coming.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Simply beautiful pix and Gourgous deer. Thx.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Some fine specimens right there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice to see. Great bucks!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

mrjbigfoot said:


> Been out getting some deer pictures! Awesome to see these guys back this year! I found Bosa's right side shed & won 1st Place/Best of Show for a single shed, back in March, at the Ohio Deer Expo! It was officially measured at 88 & 3/8" of hard bone and he's even bigger this year! I also found both of Brutus' sheds!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

My name is Sean Straley I really enjoy seeing your photos I'm just in awe I hope there is more to come befor they shed there velvet


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Straley said:


> My name is Sean Straley I really enjoy seeing your photos I'm just in awe I hope there is more to come befor they shed there velvet


Yes, I've been getting more pictures!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

And there's a new buck that I'm just calling Split Brow!


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Great pics!!!!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

mrjbigfoot said:


> And there's a new buck that I'm just calling Split Brow!


Did that one break his left side off or is it hidden by the weeds


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Straley said:


> Did that one break his left side off or is it hidden by the weeds


You may need to put your glasses on or brighten the image on your pc. He has 4 points on his right side & 5 on his left, with the split brow tine. Or maybe you meant to quote a different picture than what's showing up here in your quote. There are 2 different smaller bucks that have weird little racks.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok I looked at the photos better sorry


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

split brow looks like he has either been shot or hit.....dude looks battle scar'd!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! Those are some fine animals. Well fed. Split Brow even has a "dewlap" like a brahma bull hanging off his chest! 

Amazing how a buck's rack will keep displaying the same "character" year after year, despite the fact that it's a whole new rack. Pretty neat when you can identify them from year to year. 

My buddy got pics of a doe we named Old Snort for 6 years in a row! We knew it was her because she was missing her left foreleg. Don't know how she lost it, but every year she had at least 2 fawns with her!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Very sad to see on another forum, Bosa got hit by a car and was found dead on the side of the road. The character makes it plain to see that it was him.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Yep, Bosa is dead but he was claimed & processed immediately. The guy is going to do a Euro mount in full velvet! He totaled a Challenger with his front shoulder & neck but amazingly his rack made it through in one piece!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Man that's sad. What a cool buck.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow, a buddy sent a picture of that buck last night. Had no idea it was Bosa. As I said last night. What a shame. Looks like he was in a neighborhood.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

This wouldnt happen to be in or around gahanna would it?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe it's Hilliard....


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Not Gahanna, Hilliard area, inside city limits/no hunting, all the local cops keep an eye on it & talk to me frequently and the ODNR & ODOW know exactly where it's at because I share all my stuff with them.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Theres a place inside gahanna that holds bucks like that...even bigger...was just curious.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Aww, man! And my buddy just heard that Old Snort might have been hit on the road near his place as well. A shame, but we are heartened by the fact that we know she brought at least 12 new deer into the world. She had to be 8 or 9 years old!

And I have no doubt that this is inside city limits. I saw the biggest deer of my life about a half a mile from my house, which is in Youngstown, just across the line in Austintown Twp. in an industrial park! This was a 250-300lb, 180+ buck easy! Living the life of Riley with no hunting pressure. Well, maybe almost none. Who knows what goes on back there at night! 

Remember the big NE blackout in the late 2000's? My buddy's friend works for a tree company that was hired to clear power line rights of way around Cleveland since that's where the whole deal got started! He lives in southern Mahoning Co., which has been known to grow some nice bucks. He said he never saw such bucks as what he saw in the suburbs of Cleveland! Absolute monsters!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is to bad about Bosa. That wide 9 was a beast. I really like those wide ones with long tines...


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Got to be sad to see an animal you and others knew of so well dead. He was probably like the neighborhood pet.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Definitely not a pet. He was the King Stud Buck in the area & during rut, all the other bucks avoided him! He would travel 6 to 8 miles during rut & multiple other folks had trail cam pics of him travelling during rut.


----------

